
Screw Emotional Intelligence–Here’s the Key to the Future of Work - allenleein
https://www.fastcompany.com/40522394/screw-emotional-intelligence-heres-the-real-key-to-the-future-of-work?
======
pavel_lishin
Maybe I skimmed the article too quickly, but AQ seems like something the
author made up without any sort of scientific backing, with only vague
anecdote-likes:

> _I believe AQ works similarly: Some of us are born with more potential to
> adapt, but each of us can get better at it over time. We all have that
> friend who loathes change and another who thrives on new experiences. We’re
> already aware that AQ exists and varies from person to person, but we’re not
> talking about it enough–and don’t have a compelling way to test or improve
> it._

